# Variations over a childrens tune



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi!

Our composition class got an assignment to compose a little theme and variations. I chose a simple childrens tune. I'm in my first year at the conservatory, and composition is not my main subject, and i have not composed much before. So this is nothing but an excercise. But i want to learn and get better, so i would appreciate some feedback 

At it's best, it's a "little" cheesy  but im alright with that for now.

Theme and 7 variations


__
https://soundcloud.com/tunein%2Fmikkel-rev-variasjonene

View attachment MikkelRev.pdf


----------

